# Hekate 4.5 is out w/ Full 6.2.0 Support!



## Xandrid (Dec 6, 2018)

@CTCaer just released Hekate 4.2

hekate v4.5 is here!- Full 6.2.0 support!Secmon and Exosphere boot with 100% success ratio!Supports devices upgraded to 6.2.0 with less than 8 fuses also+ Many fixes and changesWait no more!Many thanks to @naehrwert and @balika011 for their help!https://t.co/QBBrFxm7Bx— CTCaer (@CTCaer) December 6, 2018




Spoiler: Changelog




Full 6.2.0 support. Many thanks to @nwert and @balika011 for their help!
-Supports Secure Monitor and new Exosphere
-Supports booting 6.2.0 with less than 8 fuses
-It has 100% success ratio
-Added support to "Print TSEC keys" and "Dump pkg1/2" tools
Fixed YouTube HDCP issue. Thanks @hexkyz for taking the time to investigate.
Every file lister is now ignoring hidden files and .dot files. Thanks @StevenMattera
The Minerva Training Cell library for hekate was updated to latest version (v1.1)
Added "silent option to Auto HOS power off option. You can now choose if you want the logo to be shown. Thanks @Huntereb
Refactored the monolithic main.c to simpler grouped sections. Additionally hos.c took some love.
Many many bugfixes


----------



## blahblah (Dec 6, 2018)

Why is anyone still using Hekate? Atmosphere with sig patches from https://gbatemp.net/posts/8416553/ works fine. What are people using Hekate for that Atmo's bootloader can't do?


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 6, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Why is anyone still using Hekate? Atmosphere with sig patches from https://gbatemp.net/posts/8416553/ works fine. What are people using Hekate for that Atmo's bootloader can't do?


Atmosphere's bootloader? Wat?


----------



## metaljay (Dec 6, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Why is anyone still using Hekate? Atmosphere with sig patches from https://gbatemp.net/posts/8416553/ works fine. What are people using Hekate for that Atmo's bootloader can't do?


you literally have no idea?


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 6, 2018)

I swear to god if you mean fusee...


----------



## blahblah (Dec 6, 2018)

metaljay said:


> you literally have no idea?



Correct. Atmosphere takes sig patches fine and boots reliably, so what are people using Hekate for? Nand restores? A very heavyweight way to enable autoRCM?


----------



## smf (Dec 6, 2018)

blahblah said:


> What are people using Hekate for that Atmo's bootloader can't do?



It puts up a menu to select different configs, allows you to load other payloads and even just boot OFW without burning fuses. I switched to atmosphere, but I can see why others might be happy to use hekate



Essasetic said:


> Atmosphere's bootloader? Wat?



fusee-primary.bin


----------



## blahblah (Dec 6, 2018)

smf said:


> It puts up a menu to select different configs, allows you to load other payloads and even just boot OFW without burning fuses. I switched to atmosphere, but I can see why others might be happy to use hekate
> 
> 
> 
> fusee-primary.bin



Ahh, booting into stock FW without burning fuses is a valid use case.


----------



## Essasetic (Dec 6, 2018)

smf said:


> It puts up a menu to select different configs, allows you to load other payloads and even just boot OFW without burning fuses. I switched to atmosphere, but I can see why others might be happy to use hekate
> 
> 
> 
> fusee-primary.bin


Fusee doesn't really count as a fully fledged bootloader.


----------



## _hexkyz_ (Dec 6, 2018)

Hekate and Fusee serve different purposes and don't aim to replace each other. In fact, we often share code between the two projects.

Fusee is a bootloader designed to launch Atmosphère's components, so it focuses solely on that. It's goal is mainly to provide an all-in-one solution for end users who only care about launching Atmosphère.
Hekate, on the other hand, is designed to be a general purpose bootloader and as such provides various useful features (NAND management, key extraction, etc.) on top of bootstrapping any CFW or OFW.

You can and should make use of both as you deem fit.


----------



## mattytrog (Dec 6, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Why is anyone still using Hekate? Atmosphere with sig patches from https://gbatemp.net/posts/8416553/ works fine. What are people using Hekate for that Atmo's bootloader can't do?



Grow a brain...

Back up your NAND with Fusee-primary. Go on.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 6, 2018)

Time for SX to steal this.


----------



## blahblah (Dec 7, 2018)

mattytrog said:


> Grow a brain...
> 
> Back up your NAND with Fusee-primary. Go on.



I can backup my nand with any number of other payloads that are not as complex as Hekate. Other than launching OFW without burning fuses, I struggle to think of a use for Hekate anymore. Probably why this thread has a handful of replies.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 7, 2018)

*_06 prod.keys public wen?


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm looking forward to when nintendo shut these guys down as they are aiding pirates.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2018)

WiikeyHacker said:


> I'm looking forward to when nintendo shut these guys down as they are aiding pirates.


Oh shut it. Your name is ironic, here.


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Dec 8, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Oh shut it. Your name is ironic, here.



How adorable defending pirates.  You'd make my heart break if i gave a crap about breaking the law.  I personally laugh at the people with banned switches  they knew this was coming but still they were idiots and did this anyway so to them i say Ha Ha!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 8, 2018)

WiikeyHacker said:


> How adorable defending pirates.  You'd make my heart break if i gave a crap about breaking the law.  I personally laugh at the people with banned switches  they knew this was coming but still they were idiots and did this anyway so to them i say Ha Ha!


Right, then. Since you've got nothing of value to contribute.. I've got no reason to further respond.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2018)

well i need this to to use Auto-RCM, cant be bothered to use a jig, even though i have a modded Joycon


----------



## Deleted-443739 (Mar 15, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> I swear to god if you mean fusee...


i hope too that he misstyped what he meant to write


----------

